# New Member EMTFORHIRE



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Say hello to the new user. I know this individual personally through performing Paid Details at his place of employment. He is not a police officer at this time, but he is exploring the possibility of following that path.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

:85565: Welcome to the board, any friend of V's must be good peeps.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Welcome aboard, EMTFORHIRE! If you're as squared away as 263, you'll have no issues here. But I hope you come with thick skin and a bit of wit! You're gonna need it! And please, for goodness sake, don't take anything too seriously, we're all here to have fun (well, most of us). :t:


I warned him that we can play rough. I am sure he can take it.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck and welcome! There is lots to learn here!


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome, good luck in your quest


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello EMTFORHIRE and welcome aboard.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome to masscops.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome EMTFORHIRE!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

To follow up on what JC said:


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

From another newb... welcome EMTFORHIRE. This is a great site.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

mtc said:


> Welcome to the board !!!
> 
> *Now, where are ya?*


I was just going to say that! lol

Welcome EMT!! Now get on here and let's see what you've got!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the fun house!!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard EMTFORHIRE


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Your name being EMTFORHRE I'm just wondering, do you give EMT-B-JOBS?!?!

I crack me up! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lousy F'n NOOB. Get the BUS READY KT, this guy is a loudmouth. I can tell already. KEYBOARD WARRIOR! :up_yours:*

With THAT out of the way....

*Welcome aboard EMTFORHIRE!* Keep a smile on your face, or at least in your posts.



fra444 said:


> Your name being EMTFORHRE I'm just wondering, do you give EMT-B-JOBS?!?!
> 
> I crack me up! Welcome aboard.


You have been OFFICIALLY Welcomed by fra444. Now it's real.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Fresh Meat!!!*


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Welcome aboard EMT, although I am holding some reservations as we saw what happened last time a member vouched for someone else...the baseballbabe mishap....dooohhhhhhhhh


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard, enjoy the ride.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

welcome EMT, words of wisdom

if dunkies comes out with a new food item and it hasn't been posted here yet, PM sniper first

flagmen=crap

deval=crap

obama=crap

liberals=cannon fodder

I, and i assume the rest of us, respect EMT's

now start posting


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome, Welcome... Jump in, The water is fine!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

TopCop24 said:


> Welcome aboard EMT, although I am holding some reservations as we saw what happened last time a member vouched for someone else...the baseballbabe mishap....dooohhhhhhhhh


Hey, whatever happened to BBB? Somewhere in limbo?


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard EMTFORHIRE!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

EMTFORHIRE,

There are two ways to make a name for yourself, post something stupid or have some rat fink vouch for you. So, you blew it. That no good 263 owes me money! Now I don't like you either.

Just kidding, you're in good company. Get a post into this thread so we know you are watching. Welcome aboard!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK!! I was a good boy and made a funny then welcomed a, "NEW" member. Now I have two questions,

1) Where is this, "NEW" member? Is this just a figment of 263's imagination?! Does he just wanna make it look like he has friends?!

2) Is this supposed, "NEW" member male or female? If female we need pics!!!

OK I guess that was 4 questions set in two sections........


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Any friend of the Deuce Six Tres is a friend of mine. Welcome aboard!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

This guy has crazy working hours at the ER. Give him time, he will post.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

See... I'm starting to think 263 is off his meds again & emt is really one of those voices in his head that he calls "friend."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, I am Tri-Polar


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

haha thank you all for the warm welcome. sorry I havent been present for this convo, im curently in the ER and people get grumpy when there dieing or think they are so its hard to get away. and sorry FRA im not a girl but I could post a link to hustler if you really need some pictures.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome, I see your from Newton, the Biltmore is my new favorite restaurant.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the biltmore ever since they renivated.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The fluffernutter is possibly the best dessert ever made.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> haha thank you all for the warm welcome. sorry I havent been present for this convo, im curently in the ER and people get grumpy when there dieing or think they are so its hard to get away. and sorry FRA im not a girl but I could post a link to hustler if you really need some pictures.


It's about time!!! They can wait.... We get grumpy too!


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

HAHA im sorry my priorities are a little twisted now that I think about it.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL As long as you're aware so you can adjust accordingly!!


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

HAHA I like this new method I never thought about just ignoring the whining I like it.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Worked in EMS for 9 years and the ER for 1 (I couldn't stand more then that! lol).... Never mind having 3 kids.... I'm good at ignoring the whining. lol


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

ha yet to take part in the fluffernutter but it will def be on my todo list now.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I worked in the ER for 4 yrs, although it was Security and not any type of EMS I loved it, always something exciting going on and on the nightshift we had a great bunch of Nurses,Techs,Drs and we all respected each other and got along great, I miss that job.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

ya i love every one here this is def my favorite job. and theres always something crazy to keep my attention.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Unfortunately in the ER I worked in there was a LOT of backstabbing and nastyness. It was everyone for themselves, and no one liked each other or helped each other. It was just no fun at all, and where I already spent so much time there on the truck, I didn't want to spend any extra time there, so one year is all they got from me.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XZKuDB5Spo[/nomedia]

*Fresh Fish! Fresh Fish! Fresh Fish! (6:50)
*


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Now that you're finally here I'll say welcome aboard. Enjoy.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mtc thats not nice! I'm a JOY to live with! 

And EMT I dont NEED pics but HELL! if ya got a free link I say post it!!! I'm a dirty boy!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome EMT!


----------

